# Is your Dataone slow lately ? (For BSNL datone USER)



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2006)

I am just frustrated now.
But I know that BSNL dataone is the best deal in internet out! Unlike other ISPs .. there network never gets conjusted because they really have too much of bandwidth (Heard that they have around 25GBPS international link) and thats enough for more than a a lakh user using 256 connection at its limits.. means we can have lakhs of user simultaneously on BSNL dataone with any .. bandwidth or network conjstion glitch.
I know it is true as the day since I get the connectino .. there is no problem (apart of service and faulty line but now probs from backbone)

But recently the dataone is real slow.. 
I started investigating and the result is ::


> As you might have read from the press, Internet and Telecommunication services across Asia were disrupted on Wednesday after a 7.1-magnitude earthquake in Taiwan damaged undersea internet cables, leaving much of Asia in a virtual blackout.
> The disruption is widespread, hitting China, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia, Hong Kong and elsewhere, with knock-on effects as far away as Australia for companies whose Internet is routed through affected areas.
> 
> According to Internet Service Providers, the quake apparently damaged the vast network of underwater cables that enables modern communication. Several of the massive submarine cables running offshore which link countries in Asia with the United States and beyond have been cut.
> ...



And I think its true .. very true.
I was investigating and found tht internal BSNL network is normal means .. no conjestion in internal network. Then next step was to open website whose server are hosted in India.. their pings.. etc. 
And it confirmed that *International link is really conjusted*. India hosted sites are opening just like a charm.. wish if most of the sites in world were hosted in India itself   lolz

Lastly .. to add more to confirm.. 
During morning time.. i.e. after 2 am to 10 am .. (ie . before working hrs start). Internet works perfect .. as normal which suggest tht now all international traffic of India  is being routed through narrow / slow backbone.. hence our internet (international) is slow .. (which included digit forum too, hosted on verio network .. United States - Colorado) .

*Now Why I posted this here ?*
Reason: I want to get feedback from other bsnl dataone users that how much they agree with my observation.. 
Is it true in their region / place too?
If not .. then tell us the situation.
If YES .. then try to explain reason for ur conclusion 


..


----------



## unni (Dec 30, 2006)

Me too got an average 0f 200 KBps during 2am - 8am. But yesterday evening, it was only around 30-80 KBps. I noticed this only yesterday because of the speed increase to 2 Mbps.


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes, my DataOne is slow too here in Kolkata. But the night the day before, I got around 86 KBps or nearly 360 kbps at the peak. I guess you are right.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2006)

Guys.. what are you talking about ?
unni just said that he gets 200kBps .. thats 1600 kbps per second ..
Then he says that he is now getting 30-80 kBps (and says thats slow) ..
Unni.. u said that speed is 2 mbps.. ? Are you having 2mbps connection or its just tht you are getting such speeds ?

techno tublai > What plan you are having bcz you too are giving wiered figure!!
I supposed that most of home users hv 256kbps plan !


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 30, 2006)

BSNL has only 1k's portals in its bag .. and they're already full ... so its very obvious for the network to be congested ..

The UL900 users are suffering the most, ,, with very random connection quality .. they've indeed increase speeds upto 2 Mbps for other connections , and its more evident in cities than suburbs ..


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2006)

What do  you mean by 1k's portal ?

BTW, I was too thinking about that lately as in other countries you mostly get connection at maximum data rates possible on the their current technology being used but then they are capped on bandwidth usage.

So I think they can surely increase bandwidth pipe to 2mbps for each user wh o are on capped data transfer plan.

and also they will not increase speed for 256 kbps users UL plan because that could cause disaster to their network.  
I was once able to have  data transfer of 35GB in a month though normal usuage is around 5 GB
__________
I am also on 900 UL .
Also I dont think that the network conjestion can start all of so sudden.


----------



## janitha (Dec 30, 2006)

For the last few days I had slow speeds most of the time and pages opening slow and I think it was due to the cable disruptions caused by the Taiwan quake. 
Before that, for more than a year I was having a more or less  constant speed of around 30KBps. 
But Just now I have downloaded the V 2.1 of Open Office (93MB) and from beginning to end it was downloading at around 65 KBps.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 30, 2006)

me gettin abt 200 KBps sometimes and 30KBps during sometime


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 30, 2006)

yeah 32-35 kBps downloading speed at most


----------



## webgenius (Dec 30, 2006)

today i clocked 893KbPS d/l and 200kbps u/l


----------



## Ricky (Dec 30, 2006)

May be you people wish to mention your cities too !


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 31, 2006)

@ricky> I am a home 500 user and I heard else where that bsnl was trial testing the upgradation scheme yesterday and the day before. Well 2 mbps is about 256 KBps(kilobytes) and I mentioned 86 KBps. What's weird in that?


----------



## alok4best (Dec 31, 2006)

yes..even mine...couldnt connect to any page since yesterday..only from saturday evening pages have started opening up..


----------



## techno tublai (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey its 6:30 in the morning and the speed is still around 13-16 KBps, even on rapidshare and torrents. Anyone else in such a slow speed?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 31, 2006)

Not slow at all, torrents are still leeching here at 25-35 KBps as ever on an UL 900. I noticed my uploads increased from 7 KBps to 10 KBps overnight.


----------



## dissel (Dec 31, 2006)

@ Ricky

Almost same here....Download speed decrease in the afternoon...4-7 kbps.

Torrents are some how ok.

Internal(across India) sites are normal...International hosted sites are opening slow.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 31, 2006)

My Download speeds are *fluctuating between 8-20 kbps*
I am under *UL 900 Plan*


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 31, 2006)

> Hey its 6:30 in the morning and the speed is still around 13-16 KBps, even on rapidshare and torrents. Anyone else in such a slow speed?



Faced this problem for a whole day .. things are better now .. most probably the servers are still being upgraded ..


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Dec 31, 2006)

No speed decrease for me...am clocking 1.5Mbps constant


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2006)

yup... techtronic, me too in the 900/- plan and getting highly fluctuating speeds from the last few days... more on 10-20kBps... i thought it might be because of the download servers... but hey... it's repeating for every case and even on µtorrent downloads *www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/frech/o050.gif

where exactly in the Solar System r u BTW *www.mfbb.net/reaper/images/smiles/tlab06.gif? Me am right now @ [url=*wikimapia.org/#y=17729721&x=83388290&z=9&l=0&m=a&v=2]Visakhapatnam[/URL]


----------



## techtronic (Dec 31, 2006)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> yup... techtronic, me too in the 900/- plan and getting highly fluctuating speeds from the last few days... more on 10-20kBps... i thought it might be because of the download servers... but hey... it's repeating for every case and even on µtorrent downloads *www.cosgan.de/images/smilie/frech/o050.gif
> 
> where exactly in the Solar System r u BTW *www.mfbb.net/reaper/images/smiles/tlab06.gif? Me am right now @ [URL="*wikimapia.org/#y=17729721&x=83388290&z=9&l=0&m=a&v=2"]Visakhapatnam[/URL]


 
I am in *Chennai*


----------



## Ricky (Jan 1, 2007)

techno tublai said:
			
		

> @ricky> I am a home 500 user and I heard else where that bsnl was trial testing the upgradation scheme yesterday and the day before. Well 2 mbps is about 256 KBps(kilobytes) and I mentioned 86 KBps. What's weird in that?


Nothing wiered man!
I am just 900 UL plan so never seen any speed more than 256kbitps . Man I din knw tht you all are on 2mbps for a while but dont' you think.. its better to be on 2mbps in capped plan because you get free download in nights.. you actually download a lot more in few hours on 2mbps in night then downloading whole day iin 256kbps UL.

Well.. well.. I will change my plan to 500 if they are going to offer 2mbps speed LOlz..
Good Idea though  

I am from northern part of INDIAN subcontinent whcih is part of Solar system ofcourse 
__________
Ya one more thing..
I think things seems to be getting normal but during day net was really dump.. 
It was just behaving like a local ISP connection I had earlier which used to get slow in day and faster in night due to less users online !...

I don't want this from BSNL too.. Save me GOD ..


----------



## drogba (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Guys anyone contacted BSNL people, any official response from them? 

I am 900 UL customer facing slow download problem since last week, I used to get 28-30Kbps steady download speed but now getting only 10 to 12 KBPS.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes, similar problem here.
Even though i've tested my bandwidth many times & it shows 50KB/s, my torrents hardly go above 20KB/s, which earlier, with 256kbps were at constant 30KB/s.
Now is this upgrade or degradation??

Is it possible that BSNL guys have somehow put some kind of restriction on bit-torrent network? 

*Savvy*


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jan 1, 2007)

A recent earthquake (26-12-2006) near Hongkong & Taiwan had taken down many ISPs and that has caused troubles in dataone as well!


----------



## alok4best (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah I called technical dept on 30th dec..they took some technical info from me like SN ration ADSL speed and so on..everything went fine from 31st..I think it was mainly due to the earthquake thing...things back to normal now...though BSNL still sucks with its fluctuating speeds..and ZERO QOS...


----------



## janitha (Jan 1, 2007)

Very slow in the afternoons and generally, considerably slower compared to before earthquake.


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 1, 2007)

well is there any chance that ul900 will be on 2 mbps


----------



## Chrono Cr@cker (Jan 1, 2007)

In chennai, no problem. It was a bit slow a week or two ago but now it seems alright!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 1, 2007)

> amit2005
> well is there any chance that ul900 will be on 2 mbps


 *www.verabrandes.de/lachen.gif*www.cheesebuerger.de/images/midi/frech/a068.gifdid u not read it... see the end of the ad... it's a clear NO !!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 1, 2007)

yes there is a chance.IF by luck bsnl will provide 4-5 mbps after 5 or so years then we may get 2 mbps.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 2, 2007)

amit2005 said:
			
		

> well is there any chance that ul900 will be on 2 mbps



well yes there is... if TRAI makes a rule that Broadband in India means least of  2mbps connection... or if they makes a rule that broadband means unlimited bandwidth...

lol...


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 2, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> *www.verabrandes.de/lachen.gif*www.cheesebuerger.de/images/midi/frech/a068.gifdid u not read it... see the end of the ad... it's a clear NO !!!


i was asking for possibility.....n not like that i can't read....n don't reply like ur not from BSNL
__________
n for last two days I'm getting speed of 60-70 KBps


----------



## alok4best (Jan 2, 2007)

well we can only hope that they do upgrade UL users..bt they dnt hv that capacity right nw...even with 256Kbps UL they are nt able to provide quality service...every 20 minutes or so i face a disconnection for some tome(abt 1 min)...that is zero QOS ...


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 2, 2007)

amit2005, u've not idea how frustuated i'm on this issue(me 2 bein a UL900 user)... i was lol because i found u too desperate like myself... got it... and yup... their decision wouldn't change anytime in the near future... maybe they r suspecting that unlimited dl guyz, like ourselves, 'll choke their 2mbps bandwidth and make them run overtime... no bad feelins maan...


----------



## amit2005 (Jan 2, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> amit2005, u've not idea how frustuated i'm on this issue(me 2 bein a UL900 user)... i was lol because i found u too desperate like myself... got it... and yup... their decision wouldn't change anytime in the near future... maybe they r suspecting that unlimited dl guyz, like ourselves, 'll choke their 2mbps bandwidth and make them run overtime... no bad feelins maan...


no hard feelings man...i was also thinking on same point...lets hope they extend it.....but lately i'm getting speed between 60-70 KBps...how about u


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 2, 2007)

not much... same 256kbps with a sudden surge for sometime to 60kBps... yeh toh sararar nainsaaphi hai... we pay 900/- for 256 while others get 2Mbps for lesser...
I hope everyone finish their MB cappin early & get bigger telephone bills *russianforum.ru/images/smilies/devil.gif


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2007)

hmm..

its damn.. whatever ... 
Anyways.. somwhow I din notice that 2mbps stuff from dataone but I came up with one more thing to add in here.. 
Meanwhile one might want to see my valuable post (lolz) there ---> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=379216&postcount=290 

So I think 1st the earthquake is the reason for bad connectivity in India ie. smaller pipe left for us to connect to international backbones and secondly.. 
which I think is so important yet we missed is that..
BSNL lately expanded almost all users to 2mbps (apart of 900UL plan) which is also reason for conjestion. Even though its only for capped users but it also means that at any given time there is more use of bandwidth available. Now all users are browsing at 2mbps and means choked bandwidht or pipe !
I need to do something in this concern.. 
I am now seriously thinking to change the plan.. bcz 2mbps unlimited fore few hrs ie. 6 hrs is better than 256k 24 hrs !
Any comments :
__________


			
				alok4best said:
			
		

> well we can only hope that they do upgrade UL users..bt they dnt hv that capacity right nw...even with 256Kbps UL they are nt able to provide quality service...every 20 minutes or so i face a disconnection for some tome(abt 1 min)...that is zero QOS ...



I want to add this that its not their servers, its actually their line ie . line connecting you to BSNL .. it happens when SNR reduces to something 7.5-10  (SNR usually changes all the time)
__________
I came up an Idea .. IF ITS REALLY PROBLEM OF CHOCKED INTERNATIONAL PIPE OF bsnl .. 

tHEN YOU can you google webaccelerater mean while to acclerate stuff. 

Guys.. suggest me a good and capable webbrowser which is standalone ie. having its own rendering engine (apart of firefox , IE and opera). Becz then I will use it with google webaccelerator for sites where I usually dont' have to provide my information like password  and so on. (I avoid google acclearator .. though its cool bcz I feel it as breach in my privacy)


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2007)

*MY DATAONE IS STILL SLOW *

.......


----------



## janitha (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, it has become too slow. 5-7 KBps!


----------



## techno tublai (Jan 5, 2007)

@Ricky> Stay on the home 900ul plan man. I was a 500 user, just changed my plan to 900ul on 1st January. And dont bother about the extra bandwidth during the creepy(I mean happy) hours. I had the 500 plan for three months and EVERY-SINGLE-DAY I had to stay late or wake up at 1:50 am to turn on my downloads. And judging from the wicked BSNL's plans, they are offering "UPTO 2 MBPS". None of my 250,500,1000 friends are getting 2mbps, not even during the most odd hours of the day. Yes the speeds are good but nowhere close to 2mbps. The heighest logged was 946 kbps. So dont worry. For me life is a pleasure again as I dont have to stay late, specially during these cold-creepy winter nights. And the speed though stabilised still hangs around 18-20KBps from around 11 am to about 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 5, 2007)

There is no airtel here otherwise would have opted for unlimited plan from airtel (256kbps) & BSNL 500 , this combo sounds good for me.
But thats dream for a while !

About 900 UL.. 
After this 2mbps ****, not even getting constant 30KBps which was prominant earlier  24hrs. 
Moreover, I noticed that download limit is raised to 2.5GB, means now users are actually doing 2.5X more download as welll as on 8x speed as compared to other.
BSNL.. now really $ucks
__________
Moreover .. man, I still have to be awake late night bcz in day its slower than tortoise.


----------



## janitha (Jan 6, 2007)

Dataone has become very very slow here most of the time, much worse than dial up.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 6, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, I thought to make a complaint and did that on some NO. 1927 ie. broadband complaint AVR sytem, it took my telephone No. yesterday, today I got a call from a guy asking about that, I said that internet is slow he son  of bi**h instantly said that get your machine checked.. I was almost like on fire.. wht the heck he is talking about ... atlest make some sensible comments, he was actually asking me to get my comupter checked for virus.. poor fella, I told him that I remove virus from others computers .. lolz, He silently took my address, now waiting for rest.
They are all so mean, I was trying to explain the problem as its nothing with exchange etc but he just took No. and m waiting now for next move.

I am now seriously considering to take another connection and keep dataone as backup under plan 500 or 250 !

Meanwhile.. Internet is really slow but in night it was more 300kbps all the time even on 900 UL Plus


----------



## janitha (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes, during night it is somewhat better but for the last more than one year I was always getting around 30 KBps.
I regret having disposed of my dial up modem!


----------



## techtronic (Jan 6, 2007)

I am getting a *download speed of 5 kbps* now


----------



## Ricky (Jan 7, 2007)

But still.. India hosted sites are too fast.. . I mean normal .
Does it means that international backup bone is conjested ? NIB II !

What do you all say.. is it due to 2 MBPS Prasaad or its due to Taiwaan earthquake ? 
I hope its bcz of later one bcz then will get normal sooner or later but if its first one as the reason then I think I need to look for real good alternative.
__________
PS: Today night its same as dialup... !!
I am gonna kill someone .. (fed up that much)


----------



## prasad_den (Jan 7, 2007)

I think everything depends also on where you are located. I have just now completed downloading 1.4GB of stuff at an avg D/L speed of around 170KB/s..


----------



## janitha (Jan 7, 2007)

I am really confused. The web pages are opening (or not opening at all) with the speed of a snail. But surprisingly, when I found the new version of Open Office(2.1), and downloaded it (93MB), it was constant at 180KBps.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2007)

What is the use of broadband when normal surfing reminds you of snail, here with me , torrents run fine .. around 30KBPS which is acceptable for 900UL !

BTW, anyone from Airtel broadband or MTNL broadband.. how is their general performance these days ?


----------



## techtronic (Jan 8, 2007)

*My Download speed is still only 7 Kbps 
I don't know whats wrong,but when I tried to download Kubuntu DVD 
I get a download speed of only 9 Kbps 


*


----------



## alok4best (Jan 8, 2007)

The basic problem which I am facing is too much fluctuation...and It keeps disconnecting every now and then...added from the 1st jan itself..the internet either completely stops working or works like I m using Gprs to access net..


----------



## webgenius (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone in Bangalore getting more than 1mbps?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok new strange thing ..

As I had made complaint so their guy came to my house, He was having info that my BB is slow, he came in with so much confident that I thought he can really do some wonder.. 
But heck.. his erason for confidence . --> he changed DNS server to somethign something.. and said now check..  poor fella.. !
Anyways.. I was not able to convince him (as usuall it happens)that my BB is slower than usual.
But he said that for northern region, now they have moved hub to Noida from Bangalore and due to that process it was running slow from late december and its expcted to get better , rather more better as its now nearer to us.
Hmm.. 
And u knw wht.. after he went, after an hour , internet was like snail again.

But now at 11:20 pm, its better rather alright as compared to other days when it gets right only after 2:00am !

!!!!!... Though downloads from torrents was fine.. 28-30 kBps.


----------



## morpheusv6 (Jan 9, 2007)

From Jayanagar,Bangalore

I just switched to Home 500 from 900 UL.

But through torrents I am getting a speed of just 70 KBps from 2-8 am. Though at on time I got 100 KBps average during the normal usage hours!

I thinking of switching over to 900 UL from next month.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 21, 2007)

How is it now guys ?  
For me its fine now in days but not like older days when it was smooth 24 hrs.. now its sort of jerky in days.


----------



## dreams (Jan 22, 2007)

me too in ul900 and gettin d/l speeds 2-4kbps..very bad..we pay 900 and gettin 2-4kbps..bsnl is doin some awesome job..dunno who bought this new idea ??


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2007)

Generally it is much worse compared to Pre- Jan 1st days in case of my plan 250 but occasionally the speed is > 150 KBps.


----------



## theexister (Jan 22, 2007)

Did anyone also notice that the amount of data transfer is also huge.

I & bro used to browse a lot but it never crossed 3 GB limit ( Im on the 1800 plan). But then without informing me I was put on the " 2 MBPS" plan without increase in my data transfer limit.

In Dec & Jan the total data transfer is at 4 GB even though I was out of town & my brother used the normal. We decided to be very careful in Jan but it is already showing 3.2 GB.

Today in TOI there is a reader letter stating the exact same thing as in my case.

I am thinking of taking this up with BSNL but thought of getting a point of view.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 24, 2007)

Its is so simple .. nothing hard..
Just that now as you have 2mbps speed means, now you are downloading and upload data 8x speed.. means even if you are doign normal suring then still (I m just talkinga bout normal surfing  , not downloads) its likely to be possible that you will eat 3x data transfer as compared old times.

Hope I am clear. 
But they have increased cap to 2.5 GB instead for plan500 and also on other plans.


----------



## theexister (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Ricky...I read the same on other internet sources.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 25, 2007)

My net connection was completely down from yesterday evening till today afternoon 12.3  What the hell is wrong with this &^%^%#$%$# BSNL?????


----------



## Ricky (Feb 9, 2007)

BSNL need something to do with them .. 
From today morning, its not able to open many site.. I think some problem with international link again.. speeds are fine now but I have to use google webaccelerator in order to access thinkdigit site.. otherwise its not able to open thinkdigit but google accelerator is giving problem on few sites.. ie . in login.. btw.. in 1 hr usage.. its saying that I have saved 21.4 minz.. man.. is it ?

Are you any facing same problem in bsnl.. ie not able to open certain sites but can open few ?


----------



## janitha (Feb 9, 2007)

Ricky said:
			
		

> BSNL need something to do with them ..
> From today morning, its not able to open many site.. I think some problem with international link again.. speeds are fine now but I have to use google webaccelerator in order to access thinkdigit site.. otherwise its not able to open thinkdigit but google accelerator is giving problem on few sites.. ie . in login.. btw.. in 1 hr usage.. its saying that I have saved 21.4 minz.. man.. is it ?
> 
> Are you any facing same problem in bsnl.. ie not able to open certain sites but can open few ?



Yes, nowadays some sites, especially thinkdigit takes more time to open. I was also wondering why! But downloading big files are faster than before.
Edit:
Even posting this reply took about 3 minutes after clicking 'submit reply'


----------

